
Red Cross Asks for 50 Ham Radio Operators to Fly to Puerto Rico - erickhill
http://www.arrl.org/news/american-red-cross-asks-arrl-s-assistance-with-puerto-rico-relief-effort
======
curtis
I've seen steady reporting about Puerto Rico since Hurricane Maria but it's
been exactly that -- "about Puerto Rico" rather than "from Puerto Rico".
Everybody seems to think it's bad, but it's really hard to say how bad. I
think the major contributing factor to how the situation is being reported is
that most of the cell towers (90%?) are out of action, and presumably land
lines have also been seriously affected.

